# Stephens Sons & Co. Bottle



## NORG (May 16, 2005)

Does anyone know the approximate age of this bottle? It reads Stephens Sons & Co...Gloucester, and the name sort of runs off the bottle. It has some sort of symbols on the bottom which look like roman numerals.


----------



## KentOhio (May 16, 2005)

could be around 1900-1910. It looks like a rip off of the Lea & Perrin's Worchestershire sauce.


----------



## NORG (May 16, 2005)

I thought it might be older because it has so many imperfections like the embossing running off the bottle, many bubbles, blob top, etc.


----------



## bottlebank (May 22, 2005)

more photos


----------



## NORG (May 22, 2005)

Close-up of the neck. It sort of has a half crown and half blob top. And the seam runs about 1/4 way up the neck.


----------



## NORG (May 22, 2005)

Close-up of embossing.


----------



## NORG (May 22, 2005)

And the bottom...(sorry about the bad pic).


----------



## KentOhio (May 23, 2005)

Oh, it's definitely old and handmade. But the pre-1903 rule is for American bottles. I think England, Canada, and Australia continued to make handblown bottles well after that.


----------



## NORG (May 25, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the info KentOhio. Do you know what the symbols on the bottom mean? I think the first two is the roman numeral for 9, not sure about the rest though.

 Rob


----------



## KentOhio (May 25, 2005)

I don't know. Usually, marks on the bottom of bottles were used to identify the glass factory or the particular mold.


----------

